# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Lente Macro

## António P Sousa

Boas.

Tenho uma maquina Cannon Eos 1000D, qual a lente macro que aconselham ?
Grato pelas vossas respostas.

António Sousa :Xmascheers:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Canon USM100 mm Macro


Abraços

----------


## fernandodelgado

> Boas.
> 
> Tenho uma maquina Cannon Eos 1000D, qual a lente macro que aconselham ?
> Grato pelas vossas respostas.
> 
> António Sousa


Viva!!

Eu tenho uma destas numa EOS 350D.
105mm F2.8 EX DG Macro - Macro Lenses - SigmaPhoto.com

É muito boa e é uma questão de comparares preços.

Abraço.

Fernando Delgado

----------


## António P Sousa

Boa noite.

Obrigado pelas vossas respostas, vou então ver preços para decidir qual comprar.
Ainda estou a praticar a tirar fotos.

Cumps
António Sousa

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

boas!


Eu ia para uma sigma de 150mm!

cumps

----------

